

Show HN: LGBT News – Hacker News for LGBT Topics - danlev
http://equaldex.com/news

======
mappum
Why not just use a subreddit?

~~~
danlev
LGBT News is part of a larger site -- Equaldex
([http://equaldex.com](http://equaldex.com)) is a crowdsourced database of
LGBT rights, showing every law related to the LGBT rights in each country and
region.

I created LGBT News because there was a lack of other information outside of
the actual laws in each country and region. When you visit Russia's page
([http://equaldex.com/region/russia](http://equaldex.com/region/russia)), you
might assume that it's a little more LGBT-friendly than it is, but if you see
some recent headlines about LGBT rights in Russia, it might give you a totally
different impression.

When you submit news to LGBT News, you tag it with a country or region so that
the news is then surfaced to that country's page.

------
pervycreeper
That's great! I've been thinking of starting a similar project. What fork/
version of news/arc are you using, and could you provide some technical
details about how the parent site is implemented?

~~~
danlev
Thanks so much!

The whole site (including LGBT News) is built from scratch, using PHP and
MySQL. I came across a few turnkey Hacker News sites, but didn't really like
any of them. I decided to build LGBT News from scratch just because I thought
it'd be easier to integrate into the existing site, and I thought it'd be a
fun project (I usually tend to do that for the learning experience).

Login uses Facebook Login (which has been a huge headache), countries and
regions were implemented using an ISO database, and some of the additional
data (population, religions, etc.) comes from Freebase.

~~~
na85
Facebook login? Yuck.

~~~
danlev
Yeah, I did it just for the ease, then it turned out to be more work than it
was worth.

------
epochwolf
Is this Safe For Work?

~~~
choult
Why might you think it woukdn't be?

~~~
recursive
Perhaps epochwolf has been to a pride parade and extrapolated.

~~~
epochwolf
Something like that. I'm a part of the furry fandom. This is the first site
I've even seen were LGBT is not heavily associated with sex.

I didn't mean to offend.

------
Mz
I previously submitted equaldex.com and it got no traction (at least none that
I could tell -- no upvotes, no comments). I submitted it in part because of
the beautiful GIS work. I have a certificate in GIS and the maps for different
subtopics are really beautiful pieces of work -- they are interesting,
informative and have visual appeal. So while you are there, check out that
piece as well, if you missed it before.

~~~
danlev
Wow, thanks so much! I appreciate it! When the site first launched in
February, someone submitted it HN and it didn't receive any traction as well.
:( Maybe someday!

~~~
davidbarker
Was this me‽

~~~
danlev
Yes. And isn't it funny that we've become BFFs through a Hacker News post?

~~~
davidbarker
So true. Hey, friend!

